# Blade Buddy



## CalleNAK (Dec 12, 2011)

Interesting idea. Looks like a strop for disposable razors.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...ving_n_1138998.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000003


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 12, 2011)

Here's a much better idea:


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 12, 2011)

Rick, you pull out some of the coolest toys. Sweet!


----------



## bikehunter (Dec 12, 2011)

kalaeb said:


> Rick, you pull out some of the coolest toys. Sweet!



Dangerous stuff on a morning with a really bad hangover. ;-)


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 12, 2011)

Made by Martell, ehh?


I have a beard, and don't shave much, but when I do I still use a disposable. I "strop" it on my forearm (you can do it on your jeans too) whenever I feel like it is getting dull. Maybe 8-10 passes with some decent pressure. The last time I changed my cartridge was probably 18 months ago or so.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 12, 2011)

kalaeb said:


> Rick, you pull out some of the coolest toys. Sweet!



Classic Shaving just put up some of Butch's new razors.

http://www.classicshaving.com/harner.html

Here's another one to drool over:


----------



## DwarvenChef (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm not even awake in the mornings and find shaving to be easy enough. Shaving early also wakes me up more or less as I know I have to consentrate on what I'm doing. It also puts me at ease for the day, I like the rutine of it.

This item (OP) seems to be in the range of "Pet Rock" to me. More of an advertising money maker than a usefull item of anykind... but we all know that


----------



## Kyle (Dec 12, 2011)

I can't grow any real facial hair to save my life usually just have to shave the embarrassing pre-pubescent stubble off my face every 5-6 days. I can keep a 5 pack of razor refills for months. I've always wished I could go to a barber and get a straight razor shave, but it'd just be ridiculous for me to do so.


----------



## bikehunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Heh...consider yourself one of the lucky ones. ;-)


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 12, 2011)

Kyle said:


> I can't grow any real facial hair to save my life usually just have to shave the embarrassing pre-pubescent stubble off my face every 5-6 days. I can keep a 5 pack of razor refills for months. I've always wished I could go to a barber and get a straight razor shave, but it'd just be ridiculous for me to do so.



Try the stropping. With light growth, infrequent shaves and probably not very tough hairs, you could probably get a year+ out of each cartridge.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 12, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Made by Martell, ehh?




He must be a genius


----------

